
The History of Machine Learning from the Inside Out - brg
http://www.thetalkingmachines.com/blog/2015/2/26/the-history-of-machine-learning-from-the-inside-out
======
closed
Latent factor models have a really interesting history. They were developed
heavily by psychologists (among others) over the past century, for use in
testing and assessment. Nowadays, it's pretty interesting to see people in ML
sometimes resurrect an old factor modeling approach, and make it scale, apply
it to something radically different, etc..

